# Functional English requirement for dependant applicant



## payback (Dec 5, 2011)

Dear All,

Appreciate any help on this.

I lodged 175 application in May11. In the online application page all the requirements are showing MET (Including all medicals which I submitted last month)since last week except functional english evidence for my wife. 3 days back I got an email from CO asking about functional english requirements proof or information if I wish to pay 2md Instalment visa charge.

At that time the online status for this requirement changed to 'Requested'.

I replied back the CO that I will pay 2nd VAC.(I am unable to arrange other evidences for several reasons so I decided to pay 2VAC).

After that the online status for this requirement changed to 'Required'. again with no confirmaiton or reply from CO.

Guys. Help me in understanding where I am and what should I do further. CO never asked for PCC yet.

Waiting for your help please.

Regards


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

They will request you for further documents if need be, have you paid the 2nd installment or not yet?

Calling always clears things up, have you tried calling them up?


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

if you partner studied in English medium then you can show collage certificate that she studied 3 or 4 years in English medium. that works, I have seen.

Well,you pay fee now..if you want ..when co comes on your file , he will mark it met.

Thanks
RakeshPatel



payback said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Appreciate any help on this.
> 
> ...


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

RakeshPatel said:


> if you partner studied in English medium then you can show collage certificate that she studied 3 or 4 years in English medium. that works, I have seen.
> 
> Well,you pay fee now..if you want ..when co comes on your file , he will mark it met.
> 
> ...


Hey .. 

Are the certificates (marksheets and degree) from graduation and Post graduation enough proof of functional English requirements for Spouse??

Could anyone please let me know, what else can one submit, if these are not enough.

Thanks much!
Happ!!


----------



## payback (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Guys, How do I pay the amount. As per the immi website its written that you should only pay when you have been asked to do so. For me the CO asked what I want....I said I will pay 2VAC and then ...silence.....I sent an email to CO 2 days back with no reply.

The automatic reply email says your CO will get back in 7 working days.....Shall I wait for 7 working days or giving a call is a good idea?.....I dont know what are the norms in these cases.....

Regards


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

payback said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Guys, How do I pay the amount. As per the immi website its written that you should only pay when you have been asked to do so. For me the CO asked what I want....I said I will pay 2VAC and then ...silence.....I sent an email to CO 2 days back with no reply.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind waiting in the line for 15+ mins, then calling does help.

You can very well try and ask for the confirmation on the 2nd installment details.

Cheers.


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

marksheets are not certificate.

you need to get written certificate from college that ,
she studied 3 or 4 years in English medium. (on college letter pad)

Thanks
RakeshPatel



happ said:


> Hey ..
> 
> Are the certificates (marksheets and degree) from graduation and Post graduation enough proof of functional English requirements for Spouse??
> 
> ...


----------



## KG2013 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I am applying for State Sponsored migration programme to Australia. My question is regarding the Enlish language requirements for my wife. Is it necessary for my wife to take IELTS exam or is it enough for her to submit her Engineering Degree Certificate and marksheet? What is expected of the dependants?

Kindly suggest.

Thanks,
Kasi Gupta


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

KG2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for State Sponsored migration programme to Australia. My question is regarding the Enlish language requirements for my wife. Is it necessary for my wife to take IELTS exam or is it enough for her to submit her Engineering Degree Certificate and marksheet? What is expected of the dependants?
> 
> ...


On her certificate if its mentioned as she has finished her course in English medium that shd be fine. Otherwise u've to take letter form her college stating that she has been studying in English medium.


----------



## KG2013 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Madanapu..Thank you . Ok then i will take a letter from her college and get it attested.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

does anyone has a sample of what should be document format? If yes , can you kindly share


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi misguided, 

here you go: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...spouse-functional-english-college-letter.html


----------

